# Verlustwärme von Komponenten ermitteln



## testor (3 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
da wir an Altanlagen gewisse Änderungen vornehmen wollen, würde ich gerne den Einfluss auf die Erwärmung im Schaltschrank ermitteln. Leider steht mir eine alte Wärmeberechnung (falls eine gemacht wurde) nicht zur Verfügung. 

Mir ist nicht ganz klar wie ich die Verlustwärme der einzelnen Komponenten bestimme. Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass die Werte meistens direkt in den Datenblättern zu finden sind. 

In den Datenblättern (auch der neuen Komponenten) steht meistens nur etwas zur maximalen Leistungsaufnahme (P = U*I). Je nach Bauteil musss ja aber nicht zwingend alles am Modul in Abwärme umgewandelt werden (z.B. falls Peripherie angeschlossen ist). 

Woher nehmt ihr die richtigen Werte?

Am Beispiel EK1100 von Beckhoff würde ich das jetzt so machen:
Spannungsversorgung 24 VDC 
Stromaufnahme 70 mA + (∑ E-Bus-Strom/4)
E-Bus Stromversorgung (5 V) max. 2 A 

Ich würde jetzt einfach Pv = 24 V  * 0,07 mA annehmen. Meine Annahme beruht darauf, dass die 70 mA die Grundversorgung durch die der Modulelektronik direkt in Wärme umgesetzt wird.

Bei einem IPC wird meist nur die Leistungsaufnahme ohne Anschluss von weiteren Geräten angegeben. Hier würde ich z. B. diesen Wert ansetzen. Bin mir dann aber nicht sicher wie der Anschluss z. B.  von USB-Geräten den Wärmeverlust beeinträchtigt. 

Wäre das vorgehen so richtig oder liege ich da völlig falsch?


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 August 2021)

testor schrieb:


> Am Beispiel EK1100 von Beckhoff würde ich das jetzt so machen:
> Spannungsversorgung 24 VDC
> Stromaufnahme 70 mA + (∑ E-Bus-Strom/4)
> E-Bus Stromversorgung (5 V) max. 2 A
> ...


Ich glaube nicht, dass fast der gesamte Strom in Wärme gewandelt wird. Außerdem musst Du auch die Verluste auf der Leistungsseite (Power-Bus) mit berücksichtigen. An Ausgangskarten wird es auf der Leistungsseite auch zu einer Wärmeentwicklung kommen und bei Eingangskarten im gewissen Rahmen vermutlich auch.


----------



## testor (3 August 2021)

Ok, wenn man veranschlagt, das mit dem Strom nur die Elektronik versorgt wird, müsste doch alles in Wärme umgewandelt werden, oder?

Die E-Bus Verluste durch Wandlung habe ich vernachlässigt, das stimmt, allerdings ist die Angabe E-Bus-Strom/4 auch sehr allgemein. 

Für die Wärmeentwicklung der Klemmen müsste man natürlich die gleichen Überlegungen anstellen.

Wie machst du das in der Praxis?


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 August 2021)

testor schrieb:


> Wie machst du das in der Praxis?


Ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, ich bin Bitverbieger und kein Konstrukteur.


----------



## SK88 (3 August 2021)

Für Verdrahtung etc. wird auf den ermittelten Wert für die Bauteile oft 30% extra gerechnet.
Den Wert habe ich in verschiedenen Dokumentationen für die Wärmeberechnung gefunden. Eine Quelle habe ich aber gerade nicht zur Hand.


----------



## Blockmove (3 August 2021)

Wärmeberechnung für Schaltschränke ist genauso präzise wie die Auslegung der Anschlußleistung.
Letztlich ist das alles nur eine Pi * Daumen - Schätzung.
Welches Bauteil hat welche Einschaltdauer? Wie hoch ist die Gleichzeitigkeit?
Passt die Anordnung der Bauteile oder entstehen Hotspots?
Wenn ich den Eindruck habe, dass ich bei einer Anlage Probleme bekomme, dann nehme ne Wärmebildkamera und schau mir den Zustand an.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch billige USB-Temperaturlogger, die ich mal ein paar Tage in den Schaltschrank lege.


----------



## der_schmuu (3 August 2021)

Hi.
Die Verlustwärme wird im Regelfall als "Verlustleistung" im Datenblatt bezeichnet.
Bei vielen Komponenten, grade im 24VDC Bereich, liegt dieser Wert gerne mal im Bereich von <5 Watt.
Bei einem Siemens Schütz z.B.:


Siemens Netzteil:



Wichtiger sind hier jedoch Komponenten wie Trafos (400VAC/24VDC), Umrichter und Co.
Je nach größe können hier ganz schnell ein paar 100 Watt zusammen kommen.

Ich arbeite sehr gerne mit dem Tool von Rittal (Rittal-Therm). Da hier auch die Position des Schaltschrankes berücksichtigt wird (wieviel Wärme geht über die Seitenwände ab).

Das Problem der fehlenden Teile kannst du darüber kompensieren indem du gleichwertige Typen von anderen Herrstellern zum Vergleich ranziehst.
ein 3KW Schütz von Siemens oder Eaton.

Selbst berechnen würde ichs nicht, alternativ die Typen aufschreiben und an den Herrsteller schicken ob der dir da helfen kann.


----------



## Adi1982 (5 August 2021)

Hallo,

kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen.
Das Tool "RiTherm" von Rittal ist auf jeden Fall erstmal eine gute Wahl. Dort kann man zwar keinen Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor angeben, der wird dann, denke ich, mit 100% angenommen. Aber das schafft ja nur mehr Puffer und Sicherheit.
Wenn du solche "kleinen Elektronikbauteile" wie den EK1100 hast, wird wohl einfach keine nennenswerte Verlustleistung erzeugt. Das Teil hat 24VDC, 20mA Strom...ergibt ein halbes Watt Leistung...kannst dir selbst denken, was da noch an Verlustleistung übrig bleibt...

Ich mache mir wirklich die Arbeit, und ermittle die Verlustleistung für alle Bauteile. Bei RiTherm hast du auch schon eine große Auswahl an Komponenten verschiedener Hersteller, dort ist schon alles eingetragen.
Einfach zusammenrechnen (lassen), 10% draufschlagen und dann kannst du über das Tool ermitteln, ob du eine Klimatisierung, Lüftung o.ä. benötigst.

Wenn du es natürlich übertreiben willst, gibt es für EPLAN das "Pro Panel", dort kannst du dann den Schaltschrankaufbau komplett in 3D mit allen Herstellermakros erstellen. Dabei werden schon Einbaumaße, eventuelle Freiräume etc. berücksichtigt und dir dann angezeigt. Bedarf halt einem hohen Engineering-Aufwand...


----------



## winnman (5 August 2021)

Wir hinterlegen in EPlan bei allen Artikeln auch die Pv. (auch Klemmen, Sicherungspatronen, . . .)

Dann bekommen ich eine CSV Liste mit BMK und Pv

Da dann in Excel noch die Gleichzeitigkeit / Auslastung (ja das muss man händisch machen) rein und schon hat man die gesamte Verlustleistung der Komponenten,
Dann noch die Leitungsverluste ausrechnen

Ergibt die Gesamtverluste.

Unser Schaltschranklieferant (Elektrotechnik Ramsauer) hat für alle seine Schränke in div. Aufstellungsarten (Alleinstehen, Mittelfeld, Endfeld freistehend, Endfeld in Mauereck , . . .) Listen mit den resultierenden Temperaturhüben über die Umgebungstemperatur.

Damit kann dann sehr übersichtlich die Voraussichtliche Innentemperatur ermittelt werden.
Danach muss man dann eben entscheiden Größerer Schrank, Schrankbelüftung, Ventilatoren, Fremdkühlung, . . .

Funktioniert mit relativ wenig Aufwand (<1h bei ordentlich gefülltem Standschrank mit 1m Breite ist kein Problem)


----------



## Mecha2312 (10 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wärmeberechnung für Schaltschränke ist genauso präzise wie die Auslegung der Anschlußleistung.
> Letztlich ist das alles nur eine Pi * Daumen - Schätzung.
> Welches Bauteil hat welche Einschaltdauer? Wie hoch ist die Gleichzeitigkeit?
> Passt die Anordnung der Bauteile oder entstehen Hotspots?
> ...


@Blockmove : würdest Du hier oder per PN mir Produktlinks zukommen lassen von beiden Geräten?


----------



## Blockmove (10 August 2021)

Mecha2312 schrieb:


> @Blockmove : würdest Du hier oder per PN mir Produktlinks zukommen lassen von beiden Geräten?


Temperaturlogger sind von Conrad DL121-TH,
Wärmebildkamera haben wir von Fluke. Müsste eine TIS55 sein.


----------

